# Wine from sweet (or is it bell) peppers?



## Kleftiwallah (Oct 4, 2011)

Good afternoon chaps and chappesses, just been down to the allotment and cleared out the last of our sweet, or I believe you call them bell peppers. Anyone out there have a recipe for these, or tackled them as a source of wine?  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Oct 8, 2011)

*Non starter of pepper wine.*

Our crop of peppers is now either cut up and frozen, or half a dozen 'interesting' looking jars of sweet pepper relish. Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Julie (Oct 8, 2011)

Kleftiwallah said:


> Our crop of peppers is now either cut up and frozen, or half a dozen 'interesting' looking jars of sweet pepper relish. Cheers, Tony.



Hi Tony,

Would you be willing to share your sweet pepper relish recipe? This sounds interesting, we have a section on the site for canning.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Oct 8, 2011)

*Swewet Pepper relish.*

Here y'go. I 'did' the first one. One thing I would do next time is try and get the chunks of pepper between 1/8" and 1/4" Cheers, Tony.


http://www.allotment.org.uk/recipe/1058/sweet-pepper-relish-recipe/

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,sweet_pepper_relish,FF.html


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 8, 2011)

Toni, are they green or red ripe? If they are red I would suggest grilling them to break down the peppers and getting a little char on the skin, then blend them up skin and all (not the seeds) and add some niagra juice for body. We grill ours until the skin is charred, put them in a bowl covered with foil and let them sweat for a while then skin them and eat them, we always save the juice, last week we reduced the juice and made a gravy from it to put on venison burgers. I keep wanting to make a sweet pepper wine but we always eat them before I get a chance Crackedcork



Kleftiwallah said:


> Good afternoon chaps and chappesses, just been down to the allotment and cleared out the last of our sweet, or I believe you call them bell peppers. Anyone out there have a recipe for these, or tackled them as a source of wine?  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Oct 9, 2011)

*Red Ripe, Green Ripe?*

I thought that green peppers were only unripe red peppers? ? ? They were quite small and fiddly but I'll try and start them into growth earlier next year.

What the heck is 'niagra juice' ? 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 9, 2011)

Tony, yes the green ones are just unripe, if you peppers are small and fiddly I wonder if they are bells? Niagra is white grape juice concentrate we get over here from welches, it add body and sweetness and some grape background to make a better vegetable wine. CC


----------



## PCharles (Oct 9, 2011)

Kleftiwallah said:


> Good afternoon chaps and chappesses, just been down to the allotment and cleared out the last of our sweet, or I believe you call them bell peppers. Anyone out there have a recipe for these, or tackled them as a source of wine?  Cheers, Tony.



Tony, 

I have 3 gallons of Jalapeno Mint wine going. I call it Fire and Ice. You should be able to swap out Jalapenos with bell peppers and drop the mint. I hope this helps.

Jalapeno Mint Wine (Fire and Ice) – 3 gallon batch

Ingredients

2 gallon apple cider (without preservatives)
Yeast – Lalvin 1118
2 cups fresh mint
25 jalapenos
6 ripe bananas (simmer bananas in pure water... strain out pulp and solids) 
24 oz honey
Pectic Enzyme
Acid Blend 
Yeast Nutrient
Yeast Energizer
Sugar (add until Specific Gravity is 1.085-1.100)

Note: 
There are two gallons of cider. The third gallon was made from the banana slurry (simmered and strained) with honey added.
I recommend rehydrating yeast before adding rather than pitching dry.
Stir the fermenter/punch down until SG is 1.000 then rack. 

I hope this gives you some ideas what you can do with your bell pepper wine. 

Best of luck,
Paul


----------



## mano (Jun 5, 2012)

*Pepper wine*

Hi Tony
I wonder if you ever made the bell pepper wine. If you did, could you post some notes about it?
I wanna start a batch of bell pepper wine and there is no much info online about it.
Cheers
Mano.


----------

